# Hair Loss from PCOS. :(  Help please



## VanillaCupcake (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have been diagnosed with PCOS and I am experiencing thinning hair as a symptom. I am so depressed over this. I don't feel like doing anything, going anywhere or even purchasing makeup .  Maybe I shouldn't be obsessing like I am, but it's really getting to me. It has completely made my whole attitude change. PCOS causes male pattern baldness because of the extra testosterone, I believe. So, my hair is thinning right on top of my head! and it is noticeable. It's getting worse and continuing to fall out. I feel like crying.

  	I have visited my Dr. over and over again but she doesn't seem concerned about it and will not prescribe me anything or any hormonal medication. I even visited a dermatologist who said she didn't get my blood work results back and her words were "you probably don't have anything anyways. Get a good wig". Urg!! I just wish I was able to get myself help without having to rely on someone else. From doing research I have found that there are anti androgens available to lower the extra hormones, but again my Dr. ignored me when I told it to her!!

  	Has anyone experienced this and able to grow their hair back? Do you have any advice on how to lower testosterone without medications? 

  	I am taking biotin, mult vitamens, drinkings lots of water, and even using natural biotin shampoo!

  	Any help is appreciated. I feel at a loss right now. Thank you. Phew, sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Nov 18, 2012)

VanillaCupcake said:


> Hi everyone! I have been diagnosed with PCOS and I am experiencing thinning hair as a symptom. I am so depressed over this. I don't feel like doing anything, going anywhere or even purchasing makeup .  Maybe I shouldn't be obsessing like I am, but it's really getting to me. It has completely made my whole attitude change. PCOS causes male pattern baldness because of the extra testosterone, I believe. So, my hair is thinning right on top of my head! and it is noticeable. It's getting worse and continuing to fall out. I feel like crying.  I have visited my Dr. over and over again but she doesn't seem concerned about it and will not prescribe me anything or any hormonal medication. I even visited a dermatologist who said she didn't get my blood work results back and her words were "you probably don't have anything anyways. Get a good wig". Urg!! I just wish I was able to get myself help without having to rely on someone else. From doing research I have found that there are anti androgens available to lower the extra hormones, but again my Dr. ignored me when I told it to her!!  Has anyone experienced this and able to grow their hair back? Do you have any advice on how to lower testosterone without medications?   I am taking biotin, mult vitamens, drinkings lots of water, and even using natural biotin shampoo!  Any help is appreciated. I feel at a loss right now. Thank you. Phew, sorry for the lengthy post.


  Don't feel sad : ) You're lovely!  Eat soy rich foods to lower testosterone naturally.  Also, I don't know if this will help, but try Aquage Hydrating shampoo and cream conditioner and stop other shampoos.  It's the hydrating line that comes in the blue bottles.  Then, use a touch of CHI oil. I swear by this method.    I have telogen effluvium, which is different. My hair  basically sheds more than the norm  and it falls out from the roots.  I noticed significant hair growth from my own routine of doing this and washing my hair every other day.  You must reduce stress and remember that we are more critical of ourselves.  Often we see the thinning of our hair more than others.  Try to trim your hair routinely as well.


----------



## urwithkaiffe (Nov 26, 2012)

USing The Good Shamppo,,,,


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 16, 2013)

Use ketoconazole 2% shampoo. It would stop unusual hair fall. If you want hair re-growth then apply Minoxidil USP 5%.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 26, 2013)

I am utterly amazed at the lack of compassion some healthcare providers have. My recommendation would be to seek the advise of your primary care provider for a referral to a different Ob/Gyn. This is causing you stress and concern--you need a doctor, nurse practitioner, or physician assistant that will listen to you and provide information and/or resources to assist you with 1) understanding this 2) resolving the concern


----------



## Nature Provides (May 22, 2013)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> to trim your hair routinely as well.


  	I agree with all of this. I would add:
  	Eat green veggies like chard, kale, and leafy lettuce.
  	At night, apply an organic plant oil (jojoba would be good) very sparingly to your fingertips and massage it gently into your scalp.

  	Shampoo is evil, a skin irritant by its very nature. Just use warm water and occasionally old-fashioned castile soap to wash your hair if it gets oily or super dirty.

  	Doctors aren't taught anymore to cure, but to treat. They've largely lost bedside manner and the ability to diagnose without extensive testing. What a shame.

  	Feed and treat your body well.

  	Best wishes!


----------

